# La Gloria Cubana (D.R.) Corona Gorda Cigar Review - LGC Corona Gorda EMS



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Smoked them for years and always had a problem w/ wrappers unraveling that seemed to subside after awhile. The last 4 boxes have been very poorly c...

Read the full review here: La Gloria Cubana (D.R.) Corona Gorda Cigar Review - LGC Corona Gorda EMS


----------

